# 13 week old pup



## Otus

Hello Folks,
I'd love to hear what you think of my pup at 13 weeks. I think he's beautiful but as his owner I can see nothing but a gorgeous pup with a cool black ring on his tail. He's my first sable & I know his coat will change as he grows....
It's not easy to get a pic of him standing still. He's a busy little guy.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

I'll take him if he gives you to much trouble))))


----------



## mkinttrim

This is mine when he was about 13 weeks. Good looking boy Love the sables!
2nd pic is 16 weeks


----------



## Geeheim

He's so cute! I just love sables. =)


----------



## onyx'girl

Reno looks much like Karlo did at that age...Love the dark face! I'm not one to critique conformation so can't comment on the structure.


----------



## Stosh

Great looking little guy! I'm next in line if Jakoda doesn't want him


----------

